# blue water?



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Going fishing tomorrow and wanted to know if anyone could point me in the direction of a free satellite image so I can get an idea of where the blue water is if any exists within 50 miles of Destin. How's the edge? If anyone knows the general area where there is some good clean water, that would work too. Haven't been out in a while and want to do a trolling day so any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Big Mack (Feb 21, 2010)

The Edge is green, but we did see a lot of big mahi mahi while we were jigging.


----------

